# Public servant simulation



## stathis (Apr 30, 2008)

http://majman.net/fly_loader.html


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2008)

My score is SUCKY. Μετά απ' αυτό, κατάλαβα ότι δεν κάνω για δημόσιος υπάλληλος.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2008)

Σωστά. Χρειάζονται ειδικά προσόντα για να χτυπάς μύγες, που προφανώς δεν τα διαθέτεις


----------

